# Tex's trip planner



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey TC, you still giving free trip planners out? We are going to head to Nacogdoches and then swing on up to Shreveport La. Then come back down south to Lake Charles. Then head back home. Thinking about a week and a half or two week trip. Going to PM 730 and see if he still offers free road service. Any ideas?


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hey Shadow...you coming near Palestine.  And I know why you're going to Shreveport....anything to do with a boat?   Diamond Jacks has a pretty good rv park.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Boat, now what would I do on a boat in Shreveport. :bleh: Plan on a few days in Nacogdoches. About how far away is Palestine?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Butch, you forgot Coushatta , but I added it to your itinerary. Get your PM. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hey Tex...what's this trip planner you've got.  Keeping it a secret?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hey Butch when are planning on being in Shreveport? We will passing thru there on the 2-3 of May on the way to Dallas and Amarillo then on over to Flagstaff. We will be staying over night at one of the local Wal mart center parking lots on 2-3 of May as we pass thru. BTW I got a GPS  and it's NOT  from TC, I, un like Nash don't want to go around in circle in Texas spending UNCLE SAMs dollars on gas. we are just passing thru.  :laugh:  :laugh: enjoy your time rv.ing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner



uh ... dang! Maybe I should sell this service!  

$99.99 for trip planning service with special routing information


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

OK sounds good, but you will have to give us a discount of $100.00 to cover some of our gas expense.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Can we work out a payment plan?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hey Jim if Tex would give us my discount that I asked for it would be free. but please don't hold your breath, as it may be awhile before we get a discount.  :laugh:  :laugh: btw I am jk. He is such goooood guy he wil provide it for free. :laugh:  :bleh:  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

How bout $1 down and a $1 a month.  Guaranteed income.  :laugh:  :laugh: 

You don't want to cheat him out of his hard work.

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Now, don't that just figger! I finally find a business to get into, and already I owe someone money!


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Sounds like you've been in business before...I always owe more than I have.  And also Tex, I'm aarp, good sam, several more I can't think of plus I'm just plan poor.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Thanks Tex. I'll check it out. Any chance I can get a discount for advertising. We knew you would add Coushatta !! 

   Hollis, We will be headed out the week of the 19th of May. If you dare, stop by the Horseshoe. Real nice!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Butch and Hollis, do like my dad did to my mother on their first 'real' RV trip out to California. On getting to the Las Vegas area (I doubt they were IN Vegas) dad pulls up to a roadside 'casino', hands mom a $5 bill, and tells her to "Have a good time" spending all that money! He just didn't see the benefits to gambling! That's just the way he was.   

Well, she came back happy and quick!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hey TC what would that $5 equate to today $$$$$. My DW loves Las Vagas and any plave that has a casinos. She got hooked when she hit it big in LV. she loves to gamble but knows when to quit. and since she use her own money I lose nothing.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

So Hollis. you going to check out the Horseshoe??????  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

now Butch that a good point. but are you talking about pitching horseshoes( which I am very bad) or The Horseshoe Casino ? But BETWEEN gas stations and the casinos, I think I will just my $$$ in the MH tank and keep on driving.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

Hollis u can't lose with that ,, and u get paid back ,, u get more travel time ,, but i must warn u the next time u gable on something like this besure u know the odds ,, run out of gas and walk (the odds)    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: Tex's trip planner

rod I will never run out gas when the tanks get to 1/2 I try to find a SS and fill it up. at most down to 3/4 that when I really start looking for a SS


----------



## RichardDCutler (Oct 6, 2021)




----------

